# Need Growth Hormone Test CPT code



## dowero (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Could some one point me in the right direction for a cpt code for Lupron Stimulation Test.  One of our Peds Endocrinologist has done this growth hormone test on a kid for short stature.  I was looking at cpt code 90765 but I'm not sure.  

Any suggestion would be helpful.

Thanks,
Ophelia Dower, CPC
Provider Coding


----------

